# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  this life...aint worth living

## BaldinLikeBaldwin

recently I've just started wondering if a life with MPB is one worth living? even in the early stages you feel depressed, knowing it's only gonna get worse  :Frown:  the few good parts of your life doesnt give you any joy either  :Frown: 





would you die tonight...for hair?

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

we are so young
our lives had just begun
but already we are considering
escape from this world  :Frown:

----------


## 2020

...Histogen?

----------


## Breaking Bald

> ...Histogen?


 Were you not the one absolutely slating it!!! For pages...and paaaages.

----------

